# Patent: EF-M 15-50mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 16, 2016)

```
The EOS M patents continue to flood in, this time we get a patent for an EF-M 15-50mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM optical formula.</p>
<p><strong>Patent Publication No. 2016-75742 (Google translated)</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Published 2016.5.12</li>
<li>Filing date 2014.10.3</li>
<li>Zoom ratio 2.94</li>
<li>Focal length 16.00 27.43 47.04</li>
<li>F-number 3.62 4.50 5.82</li>
<li>Half angle of view (degrees) 37.55 26.47 16.19</li>
<li>Image height 12.30 13.66 13.66</li>
<li>Overall length of the lens 78.86 74.05 77.88</li>
<li>BF 20.48 27.14 37.06</li>
</ul>
<p>This definitely looks like a kit type of zoom lens from the upcoming EOS M body, which we expect to be announced before the end of 2016.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 16, 2016)

With the number of patents for EF-M lenses Canon could well be releasing a DSLR type M camera by year end!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2016)

Quite similar to the existing EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM lens...not sure we'll see this one produced.


----------



## Wizardly (May 16, 2016)

Typo in the headline. Widest focal length in the 4 examples is 16mm, not 15mm. 18-55mm is one of the WE.


----------



## Etienne (May 16, 2016)

I sure would like a EF-M 15mm f/2 prime


----------



## eninja (May 16, 2016)

Etienne said:


> I sure would like a EF-M 15mm f/2 prime



+2 as long as its pancake,
+1 any 15mm to 18mm


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2016)

eninja said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > I sure would like a EF-M 15mm f/2 prime
> ...



Mount the EF-M 22mm f/2. Take three steps back. Done. 

Seriously, though...15-18mm puts it into retrofocal design territory, it won't be a pancake, it will be bigger and heavier, and more expensive. I doubt such a lens is high on Canon's list of priorities.


----------



## ahsanford (May 16, 2016)

More STM glass for a stunted growth mirrorless system that lacks an integral viewfinder? Yep, _that's the ticket._ :

The canyon-sized firewall Canon maintains between EOS-M and the SLRs is laughable. EOS-M takes fine images, don't get me wrong, but sheesh -- _give its users something to get excited about_, Canon. How about a USM / Nano USM lens? A body with a viewfinder? Dare we dream so bravely?

I appreciate the recent macro offering, in fairness, but I feel like it's brand stuck in second gear.

- A


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2016)

I just bought a used m1 on ebay so I could get the new macro lens. Never owned an m camera before, but that lens got me excited. As it is now, if I want to carry macro capability with me while hiking, I usually take a second body and the 100L. That's a ton of weight/hassle. This other rig, I can just pocket. (Have also been experimenting with the new Tamron 35mm, which is almost a macro, and super light/great.)

Point is: yes, when you throw in exciting lenses, people will take advantage of the system. 

Incidentally, I got the m1 and 22mm f/2 for $150 together. Plan to sell the 22mm for $100, so I'll have the new system for $50. Also, tellingly, wasn't interested in the m2 or m3 because there just wasn't much to justify the extra few hundred dollars.

If the m1 pans out well, I might even sell my beloved SL1.


----------



## ahsanford (May 16, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I just bought a used m1 on ebay so I could get the new macro lens. Never owned an m camera before, but that lens got me excited. As it is now, if I want to carry macro capability with me while hiking, I usually take a second body and the 100L. That's a ton of weight/hassle. This other rig, I can just pocket. (Have also been experimenting with the new Tamron 35mm, which is almost a macro, and super light/great.)



Two bodies for hiking is a chore for me. You might want to consider the 24-70 f/4L IS for hiking. For me, it's the perfect all-in-one hiking lens -- it fully covers my landscape needs, it's sealed for a light rain, and it has the 0.7x macro to boot. My 100L has not come on a hike since I got the 24-70 f/4. 

It's also in the same neighborhood size-wise as the Tamron 35 you referred to. 

I'd personally never lug a large aperture prime hiking unless there was some astro to be shot, but surely your needs may vary compared to mine.

- A


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2016)

> I'd personally never lug a large aperture prime hiking unless there was some astro to be shot, but surely your needs may vary compared to mine.
> 
> - A



I usually am hiking with a telephoto of some sort. Super heavy. So the macro is definitely a chore. I've often thought about the 24-70 f/4, but I'm not really looking for an all-around lens on those trips, but rather just a purpose-specific macro (was thinking of the 65mm MPE in fact). 

But for normal people, I think you're absolutely right.


----------



## ahsanford (May 16, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> > I'd personally never lug a large aperture prime hiking unless there was some astro to be shot, but surely your needs may vary compared to mine.
> >
> > - A
> 
> ...



Bringing the 5x on a hike outdoors? Handheld?! That is ambitious.

I formally retract my suggestion -- you must really love macro and hike with some very patient friends/family. 

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> My guess is this particular patent was a stepping stone to the EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM that was recently released



Yes, that was my suspicion.


----------



## scrup (May 16, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I just bought a used m1 on ebay so I could get the new macro lens.
> 
> Point is: yes, when you throw in exciting lenses, people will take advantage of the system.
> 
> ...



Great deal on the m1, but the m3 with the articulating screen and the EVF make it way superior for outdoor macro work.


----------



## brad-man (May 16, 2016)

Still waiting for that elusive EF-M 35mm f/1.8 STM we've heard so much about.

@ tiggy: I hope you spend some quality time with the 22 before you flip it. It is _by far_ the best M prime available.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2016)

brad-man said:


> I hope you spend some quality time with the 22 before you flip it. It is _by far_ the best M prime available.



I see what you did there...


----------



## ahsanford (May 16, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you spend some quality time with the 22 before you flip it. It is _by far_ the best M prime available.
> ...



Hang on -- technically there are _two_ now. :

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > brad-man said:
> ...



*a·vail·a·ble* əˈvāləb(ə)l/
_adjective_: able to be used or obtained; at someone's disposal

I want an EF-M prime other than the 22/2, and I want to use it this week. How can I obtain one?


----------



## ahsanford (May 16, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Technicalitysburg, CA

_Population: Neuro._ 

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on -- technically
> ...



I think your census is incorrect.


----------



## TeT (May 17, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Quite similar to the existing EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM lens...not sure we'll see this one produced.
> ...



Can I get an M4 with that, I could live with this lineup with the addition of either the 15 - 45 or the 18 -55


----------



## YuengLinger (May 17, 2016)

I'm working on the M5 so I can install it in the _Enterprise_ and show Starfleet that humans are not needed to pilot starships.


----------



## traveller (May 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> eninja said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



Granted it wouldn't be a pancake design, but it could still be pretty compact given the flange focal distance of the EF-M mount is only 18mm. The Fuji 16mm f/1.4 isn't a huge lens and an f/2 design would be even smaller. 

I agree that this lens is probably not high on Canon's to-do list, but I'd argue that it probably should be, as wide angle lenses are where you can get the greatest size benefits of mirrorless (for the reasons mentioned above). Longer focal lengths can be covered using adapted EF mount lenses, but where are the options for fast wide primes? 

This is probably due to Canon's analysis that crop sensor users don't buy primes, hence the dearth of EF-S primes. I don't see how they can make such a judgement considering they have only ever sold two non full format prime lenses. It's hard to sell a product you don't make! 

Thom Hogan has a couple of good articles making this point: 
http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/how-do-fx-and-dx-sales.html
http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/buzz-buzz-dx-lenses-.html


----------



## bainsybike (May 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Seriously, though...15-18mm puts it into retrofocal design territory, it won't be a pancake, it will be bigger and heavier, and more expensive. I doubt such a lens is high on Canon's list of priorities.



Hmm... The Ricoh GR/GRII and Fujifilm X70 both have APS-C sensors and pancake-sized 18mm lenses. Granted they're fixed-lens cameras, but it looks like it can be done.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 17, 2016)

bainsybike said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, though...15-18mm puts it into retrofocal design territory, it won't be a pancake, it will be bigger and heavier, and more expensive. I doubt such a lens is high on Canon's list of priorities.
> ...



Fair point. 18mm could likely be done, but I doubt 15mm.


----------



## Coldhands (May 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> eninja said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



I think it's still possible for slightly retro-focal designs to be made in a pancake form factor. In this patent, embodiments 3 and 4 have focal lengths less than the back focus distance, yet still have very short overall length.

http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2013-07-12

Thoughts?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 17, 2016)

Coldhands said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > eninja said:
> ...



Could be, although they did choose to produce the 40mm one. 

In any case, there's already a UWA zoom, with an even wider one patented. Given the target audience and the lack of an EF-S UWA prime, I don't think we'll see one in the M mount any time soon, pancake or not.


----------



## jd7 (May 17, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Well, I contend ahansford's statement was technically correct! Brad-man did not expressly specify in what sense he meant "available", and _clearly_ he and ahansford were referring to in the sense of available to order, which both the 22 and the 28 are (albeit it is a pre-order for the 28). It was only neuro who introduced the requirement of being available to shoot with. You shouldn't have run up the white flag so quickly ahansford 

In any event, though, I think neuro was just talking about flipping pancakes!!


----------



## Luds34 (May 17, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for that elusive EF-M 35mm f/1.8 STM we've heard so much about.
> ...



The 22mm is a great little lens on the M. Of course there is not much competition there.  Biggest weakness can be it's somewhat slow focus speed.

As for the original topic at hand, I agree with others, nothing to see here. Probably will not come to fruition, and even if it did, just another rather boring, slow normal zoom.


----------



## ahsanford (May 17, 2016)

There are actually a ton of primes available for EF-M -- just not with AF. 

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 17, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> There are actually a ton of primes available for EF-M -- just not with AF.
> 
> - A



Technically, that's depends on how you define an 'M prime'. But you're right, lots of 3rd party options.


----------



## brad-man (May 17, 2016)

While RoBoSam certainly have been more prolific than Canon in producing M mount lenses, I'm not sure if eight or so lenses constitutes "a ton"  I was seriously considering the Rokinon 12mm f/2, but I fear I would eventually loose interest in a fully manual lens. I guess I'm just too lazy. Hopefully the new prime will enlighten an army of macro-enthusiasts to go out and purchase enough Ms so that Sigma will show the mount a little love. We can but hope.


----------

